# NC BBQ/Dip Sauce!



## sniltz (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey fellow Quer's!  This is my pulled pork bbq sauce!  I posted it a while back though I would share it again!

This is a stickler in the western section of North
Carolina. I use it to finish the shoulder off, and to use it on the bun with our red coleslaw.

[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]You can heat it up or just put in a gallon jug let it sit a day then shake it up.[/font]
2 1/2 cups of apple cider vinegar
1 cup of ketchup
2 tbsp of brown sugar
1 tbsp of black pepper
1 tbsp of hot pepper flakes
1 tbsp of hot sauce
1/2 tbsp of kosher salt
1/2 tbsp of ground chipotle
1/2 tbsp of garlic powder
and 1 cup of water

We use this alot at my house and have use it when smoking for friends. It is really good on pork but can be used with chicken.


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice!!

  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bomftdrum (Sep 2, 2012)

Will definitely try.


----------



## wmont3 (Sep 29, 2012)

I want to try this!!  Sounds good.


----------



## jrod62 (Sep 30, 2012)

thanks, will have to make some


----------



## biged92 (Oct 10, 2012)

That definitely looks good.  I will try to mix that up this weekend.  Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 10, 2012)

Don't know how I missed it! Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the recipe


----------

